# Pancreatitis



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly has been really ill a few times and the vets now suspect she has pancreatitis. At the moment she has been placed on a really low fat diet which seems to have allowed her to regain the weight she lost being ill but she is very hungry all the time so I need to try and find a diet which satisfies her whilst also keeping her well. 

She was initially on Royal Canin Gastro Low fat cans and was totally starving on them - she is now on half that and half chicken and rice - which seems to be satisfying her a little more but she still seems very hungry (and used to be a dog who was not all that bothered about food so a huge change for her) 

Any experience?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry I can't help. Is it just managed by diet then? Glad she's re gaining weight, that sounds positive. Hope someone can offer advice or have experience xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Molly being ill but am afraid I have no experience of this but strangely, when Betty had colitis the other week and I was feeding her chicken and rice, she seemed so hungry all the time and she really was never a food motivated dog so it was a shock for me too.

I hope you find something to fill Molly up that doesn't upset her tummy.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is pretty much manage the diet to try to avoid attacks - together with quick vet treatment if she is ill and trying to recognise the signs early as leave it too long and she will end up very ill and in the vets on a drip (as she did for a weekend)


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Raw. I know it is not for everyone, but it is as natural and full of goodness as you can get. The bone and raw meat is great aid to digestive and stomach related problems. It binds them up keeping poos small and hard. It is also a damned sight cheaper than royal canon speciality diets. I know of so many dogs that have always suffered with runny tummies and bouts of colitis but as soon as they have started a raw diet theses problems have disappeared as quickly as they started.

Surely worth a try? Most vets would never recommend raw but take a look...

J x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Rubydoo - I am afraid pancreatitis is very different from colitis and a lot of it would be far too high fat for her.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Dawn, my trainer at agility had a boxer with this, unfortunately he also had bad allergies and was eventually unable to eat all protein except duck which is a bit fatty. 
I would be tempted to research raw diet as I have seen good reports with regard to pancreatitis, obviously the lower fat options like chicken but I definately would check it out.
Or maybe a fish based diet?
Sorry to hear Molly is unwell, I hope she is well again very soon.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Dawn, have literally just emailed a canine Bowen therapist to get her advice re this condition. If Molly was human I would have no hesitation on advising you to get some Bowen treatment, but just wanted to check if it works the same way for dogs! Watch this space. I will just say that for humans it's a great and effective healing tool I don't have the same knowledge re dogs.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Have had some advice from canine Bowen therapists and they say that dogs react really quickly and really positively to Bowen. All I can say is that I would take my dog along to a canine Bowen therapist immediately. You have to get your vets permission tho. I think you will be suitably impressed with the results. Good luck.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry Dawn, don't know much about the condition but just wanted to say sorry to hear Molly is unwell. Get well soon Molly :hug:


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Cat - I can see Bowen might help if she was in pain and having an attack of pancreatitis but hopefully if I can get her diet right we can avoid that for her.

Thanks all - at the moment she is doing well - she has regained her weight and is bouncy and happy but I do need to get her diet right to avoid further attacks but also have her contented rather than starving all the time as she is at the moment!!


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

A two year old cross down the road was very ill in the vets for 24 hours with pancreatitis, I think he has been put on wainwright potatoe and fish food dry food and hes doing very well on it. Hope you find a food that agrees with her.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

That must be such a worry - hope you get the right diet for her soon. It is good that she is bouncy and happy again now, so you must be doing something right


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I thought Bowen therapy was all about skeletal issues, bad backs,joints extra. Is it used for a range of issues then?


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

No advice i'm afraid, but hope that Molly gets alot better now x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Karen Bowen therapy is a holistic therapy that is used to balance the whole body, both human, canine, equine, feline and baby elephants. We work with the superficial fascia, which is tissue that is found in every part of the body. It has a blood supply, nerves etc. It's made from collagen and it's what connects the soles of your feet to the top of your head. It is in bones, tendons, ligaments, organs, the digestive system, the cardiovascular system, the nervous system, the respiratory system, all of them. Therefore Bowen can address digestive problems, muscular skeletal problems, stress related problems. Although I am not trained in canine Bowen, I am trained in human Bowen, and I do use it on my dogs. Mandy just melts. Max calms down and they both love it. As I said to 2ndhandgal I wouldn't hesitate to get my dog treatment for any issues. Bumps, sprains, digestive, even broken bones. After surgery for spaying or neutering. That's not to say it replaces vet care. No way. But it helps aid recovery and relaxes anyone or anything that receives it.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Cat - sorry I was not trying to be dismissive and have used t-touch, acunpuncture and canine physiotherapy so I am open to alternative treatments but can't see how it would help with pancreatitis unless she was in pain with an attack?

Happy to be convinced otherwise though?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I didn't think you were being dismissive at all 2ndhandgal. It may help her to not feel hungry all the time. It may help her not to have another flare up. Personally I think everyone and every dog should have monthly Bowen. We would all benefit greatly and prevent an awful lot of pain, allergies, etc., cos we would all be balanced, physically, emotionally. Lovely.


----------

